# Might be pregnant- not sure?



## VikingGirl89

*Hi all, I’m new here. Quick details, I’m 29, never been pregnant before. It’s been 27 days since the first day of my “last period”. I put that in quotations because it was a very irregular period. Heavy flow for an hour, stopped for two days, spotting, then the next day like another hour of full on bleeding. Anywho. Since then, my breasts have increased 1/2 cup size, they hurt (also under my arms hurt), I’ve been nauseated most days (sometimes all day, sometimes partial day)... a lot of these symptoms I get with an approaching period, so not sure if I’m pregnant or not. The one thing I can say is, my sense of smell has increased. A truck drove by me yesterday and the exhaust was so bad I was standing on the side of the road gagging for a few minutes. I feel I might be pregnant... but I also think my period just might be on the way. When should I be able to take a test at home for an accurate result? *


----------

